# Where to find Oar Saddle/Row Saddle? Frame less set up needed...



## danattherock (Aug 20, 2008)

In years past there was a popular item for folks not using frames called the Oar Saddle. Sounds like they went under. Trying to find a similar set up for a 10' Sotar that will be used on remote float trips in Alaska. 7' oars, frame less set up for weight savings and transport in bush planes. Does anyone know of a suitable alternative to the now defunct Oar Saddle? Thanks for any suggestion.


-Dan


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Saw something like this available on a website based in Alaska... is that the same one you're referring to that went under? The recent show "Project Alaska" used rafts with something similar. I'll do some googling and see if I can find the ones I had seen recently-


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Soar makes these Row Saddles (scroll down to find em). Not sure if they'd fit your tube size.

But... these can't be _that _much lighter then a minimalist aluminum tube frame. I'd be worried about a loss of rigitity of transfering your strokes to just one point on the boat. Also, you'll need to add d-rings in the rowing area.

I'd rather have a tube frame or an ol' timey wooden 2x6 frame. Then again, I've never had to worry about an extra few pounds before. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's the one I was referring to-










available from: Pristine Ventures in Fairbanks AK

http://www.pristineventures.com/products/accessories.html


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Ahhhhhh! That does look _much_ lighter than a tube frame. I stand enlightend.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

I've done 10 trips to very remote rivers in Alaska and understand whats needed.It has to be light,boomproof,and fit into very small planes. The oar mounts are only part of whats needed.a light weight seat is harder to make. Every thing has to be reliable. I don't think I would trust that set up.


----------



## danattherock (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link and the picture up top. I appreciate your time and thoughts. That is the 'new' Oar Saddle, I am not sold on it. Looks too flimsy for what I got in mind. Larry Bartlett runs Pristine Adventures (website above) and is a cool cat. He has some custom rafts made by Sotar, Feathercraft, etc.. His newest, the "Big Rig" is a big packraft. Sweet set up. 9' long, holds 1000 lbs, weighs 16 lbs. This is a bad azz pack raft. It is on his site. But the oar saddle he offers I am not 100% sure about yet. 

These trips have me flying 4,500 miles from NC to Anchorage, then 600 miles north to Kotzebue, then in a bush plane another 70 miles. We get dropped off and float 40-60 miles over two weeks fishing our way down river. 

John seems to have a really good grasp on what I am thinking. We have a 15' Sotar bucket with 24 lb 4 piece breakdown frame from Riverboat Works, 3 piece Sawyer pole cats, etc.. We also have a 16.5' Ally pack canoe, but it is only suitable for certain rivers limited by our skill level of course. 

But for this upcoming 2 week float in Sept, we need a smaller boat that is lighter. The old version of the Oar Saddle was quite nice looking, but maker (Ken Rotchy) went out of business. Searching for an old used one seems futile. Spent hours on Craigslist today. Zilch. 

I am now scratching my head and hoping I meet someone smarter than me



Old (original) oar saddle....



























'New" version....


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

call me at 970 874 5737 John Welfelt


----------

